# Lire de l'apple TV sur un mac



## Yipee (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens enfin de m'acheter une TV LCD et je pense m'acheter un Apple TV. J'ai deux questions :

1- je compte tout stocker (photos et zik) sur le DD de l'Apple TV. Est-il possible de lire cela à partir d'un mac : en gros se srvir de l'apple TV comme serveur ?

2 - on en trouve sur le refurb ?

merci


----------



## whereismymind (4 Mai 2008)

Le principe de base de l'Apple TV est de contenir une partie de tes fichiers et de lire en Streaming tout le reste depuis ton ou tes Mac.

Pour info, le streaming marche VRAIMENT BIEN avec Front Row. Je le fais en WiFi entre le MacBook de ma copine que l'on branche sur une Télé LCD et on accède à ce que j'ai sur mon iMac en WiFi.


----------



## Yipee (4 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'avais cru comprendre que le but de l'Apple TV était de lire sur une TV ce qu'il y a sur tes macs. Je voulais être sur que l'on puisse le faire dans l'autre sens.


----------



## whereismymind (4 Mai 2008)

Oui puisque l'Apple TV ne lit que le contenu de ta bibliothèque iTunes. Il y a un doublon si tu préfères. L'Apple TV copie ce qu'il trouve sur ton Mac et s'arrête quand son disque est plein. Mais ils sont en synchro. Si tu vires un truc de ta bibliothèque, ça le vire du Apple TV.


----------



## Yipee (4 Mai 2008)

Ah, je pensais que, comme un iPod, on pouvait mettre des trucs sur son Apple TV puis les effacer de sa bibliothèque. Mais en même temps, même comme cela. Imaginons que j'éteins mon mac principal et que mon Apple TV est allumé, puis-je accéder à son contenu via mon macbook pro par exemple ?


----------



## whereismymind (4 Mai 2008)

Je ne pense pas. Il faut que des gens ayant un Apple TV se manifestent là


----------



## radar (5 Mai 2008)

À ma connaissance, tu ne peux pas streamer de l'&#63743;TV vers le mac.


whereismymind a dit:


> Pour info, le streaming marche VRAIMENT BIEN avec Front Row. Je le fais en WiFi entre le MacBook de ma copine que l'on branche sur une Télé LCD et on accède à ce que j'ai sur mon iMac en WiFi.


Là, tu ne parles pas d'un &#63743;TV, c'est bien ça ?



whereismymind a dit:


> Je ne pense pas. Il faut que des gens ayant un Apple TV se manifestent là


Tu peux accéder à plusieurs bibliothèques iTunes à partir de ton &#63743;TV. Il y en aura une d'officielle, celle de ton compte principal sur ton iMac par exemple, et les autres seront partagées, celles par exemple d'autres utilisateurs sur l'iMac ou d'autres Mac.


----------



## whereismymind (5 Mai 2008)

radar a dit:


> À ma connaissance, tu ne peux pas streamer de l'&#63743;TV vers le mac.
> 
> Là, tu ne parles pas d'un &#63743;TV, c'est bien ça ?
> 
> Tu peux accéder à plusieurs bibliothèques iTunes à partir de ton &#63743;TV. Il y en aura une d'officielle, celle de ton compte principal sur ton iMac par exemple, et les autres seront partagées, celles par exemple d'autres utilisateurs sur l'iMac ou d'autres Mac.



Je ne parle pas de l'Apple TV mais je suppose que le Streaming marche aussi bien que quand je suis sous Front Row sur le MacBook.


----------

